
YC Summer 2019 Waiting for application response for last 30 days - robins73
It&#x27;s been 30 days since I have submitted the late application for YCombinator. Just want to know is there anyone else too who has also not gotten response yet?
======
ycs-s19-lateapp
I applied ~25 days ago and haven't heard. I am expecting the load on partners
is at its peak with the S19 batch starting. I am a newbie to YC, but guessing
that with each passing week, partners would see lesser and lesser value of
adding new members to S19 batch. Based on FAQs, I am still expecting some
response. It would have been very helpful for our planning if there is at
least some tiny bit of status update (say, decision will not be later than
06/15). All the best to you (and everyone who is waiting)!

~~~
robins73
Agree. Have been checking myself for response everyday but nothing.Lets hope
they get to read our application. All the best

